# Anyone stayed in Worldmark (Wyndham) Taos in recent years?



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 9, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Just back from 5 nights in Ruidoso and 2 in Cimarron, NM, and we’d like to return to northern NM in April. Of course, very little is available now so we have a hold on a studio at the Wyndham Taos. The Trip Advisor reviews look reasonable but we couldn’t find any TUG reviews. Anyone stayed there in recent years? (We know the bed is a queen size Murphy and the kitchen is minimal.) TIA!



Quoting myself from an unsuccessful post in the Western States Timesharing forum.  I also posted in Wyndham but was gently reminded that most of this resort is Worldmark - so here I am, asking for information from Tuggers!  TIA!


----------



## rhonda (Oct 10, 2019)

We haven't made it to _any_ of the Worldmark locations in NM, yet!  We've had them on our plans, even had them booked ... but life takes its turns.  We'll make it someday!  We have Sante Fe booked for later this year ... hope it holds!


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 10, 2019)

I stayed at Worldmark Taos 3 years ago in January in a 1 BR. Very nice decor and in the center of the town so that we can walk to the restaurants, shops, and the live music. Great looking lobby for the check-in. 

I think it is a very nice resort and I tend to be particular about quality. 4 stars. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch (Oct 12, 2019)

Rooms are a tad smaller than usual - and it is a mini-kitchen (i.e. no stove or oven). But there is a communal kitchen on the 2nd floor. It meets my standards for a desirable resort (ie. outdoor hot tub and good base for exploring the area).


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 12, 2019)

No oven and no stove top. Off our list.


----------

